# How rude of me



## ed-swckf (Sep 22, 2004)

i haven't even said hello yet.  My name is ed and i study wing chun in the south west of england, i've been at this site for a little while now and its pretty enjoyable.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Ed 
 Welcome to the Boards~!  Not rude at all *grin* glad you're here.

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Baytor (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome Ed.  I think you'll enjoy the boards here.


----------



## someguy (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome, Ed.  Happy posting!


----------



## ed-swckf (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks for the welcome people


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome,
How about telling us what your normal class is like, or what you like about Wing Chun.


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 26, 2004)

I would like to put my 2c in as well, and welcome you as I recall I was new once too and not that long ago!  Time flies here and friends are found.  Hope you enjoy all the information exchange and the chuckles here and there, as I have.  I would also like to learn more about Wing Chun but have no school even close.  TW


----------



## bignick (Sep 26, 2004)

welcome to martial talk...same situation here...no wing chun in my area....would like to hear about how classes, etc are for you...


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 27, 2004)

_*WELCOME*_ to MartialTalk, on behalf of the Admin/Mod team, hope you enjoy it. So are you Ling Ting's Ving Sun, or more traditional Wing Chun?

  -Michael


----------



## ed-swckf (Sep 28, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> _*WELCOME*_ to MartialTalk, on behalf of the Admin/Mod team, hope you enjoy it. So are you Ling Ting's Ving Sun, or more traditional Wing Chun?
> 
> -Michael


ving tsun is little more than a marketing move to stand out from the run of the mill wing chun, there is differences but i've attended ving tsun seminars as well as wing chun ones and the theorys and principles are the same.  Wing chun is a concept and theorys martial art and no two people will do it the same, what works for me will be different for someone else and although we are using the same initial concepts we will preform differently.  If we gave new names for all the people that practice differently we would have a new name for every person practicing wing chun.  I understand leung tings changes are a little more than just the personal differences but the idea of wing chun as a small yet complete martial art is to add less not more, talking about wing chun like this is a minefield and i do talk with much trepidation.  I have no problem whatsoever about leung tings art and understand that he wanted to set himself aside from a wing chun world that was growing with people who misrepresented the art but ving tsun is now suseptable to this.  Wing chun for me is not about quibbling over things that should present little or no interfearence in your own personal training, if someone does their form a little differently to me, who cares? its a form, what it all comes down to is does it work and can you do it, thats wing chun.  I love wing chun but the marketing side of it can be a real put off, i've seen people chasing it, worried about lineage and marketing themselves against other schools.  It isn't really what i want to spend my time concerning myself with, my lineage in yip man and i do like the idea of lineage but obviously i have never been taught by yip man so when i say that, its a rather empty marketable point and one that has been used by many to sell themselves.  I appologise very much for my rant, i was just in the mood for talking.  Thanks for the welcome it is very much appreciated.


----------



## ed-swckf (Sep 28, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> welcome to martial talk...same situation here...no wing chun in my area....would like to hear about how classes, etc are for you...


classes for me couldn't get much better, i love my training partners, theres no ego and my sifu doesn't act superior he just teaches because he loves wing chun, things are flexible and relaxed yet still respectful and organized formal training sessions.  

www.somersetwingchun.com   thats the website if you are interested at all


----------



## ed-swckf (Sep 28, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I would like to put my 2c in as well, and welcome you as I recall I was new once too and not that long ago! Time flies here and friends are found. Hope you enjoy all the information exchange and the chuckles here and there, as I have. I would also like to learn more about Wing Chun but have no school even close. TW


yeah i noticed the lack of schools in MN, is there anything in particulaer you wanted to learn about it?


----------



## ed-swckf (Sep 28, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Welcome,
> How about telling us what your normal class is like, or what you like about Wing Chun.


2 hours of great training and good times, i like everything about learning wing chun.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 29, 2004)

Not rude at all,Hello, and welcome! :asian:


----------



## ed-swckf (Sep 29, 2004)

KenpoNoChikara said:
			
		

> Not rude at all,Hello, and welcome! :asian:


hello


----------



## Enson (Sep 30, 2004)

hello and welcome!

peace


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2004)

Welcome..This IS a great place..Hope you enjoy it..


----------

